# [Batch/WinServer08] PHP Script starten lassen



## EuroCent (23. Juli 2019)

Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar, geht es hierbei darum, dass wir eine Batch starten möchten, die eine PHP-Datei aufruft.
PHP als CMD ist bei uns installiert.

Wenn Ich per php URL-ZUR-Datei es starte, kommt dann die folgende Meldung:


> Could not open input file: https://IPADRESSE/ORDNER_1/ORDNER_2/ORDNER_3/Datei.php



Ruf Ich sie per IE direkt selbst auf, funktioniert es.

Mein Problem ist, dass wenn Ich es über den Win Server 08 per Task mache, dann sendet er mir die Datei ab und an mal 2, 3 oder 5 mal los.
Allerdings zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten oO

Also Ich bekomme dann eine Excel mehrfach als Email.
Wir haben nicht nur einen Task und da laufen nicht alle so doof.

ggf. kann Ich euch auf die Datei zeigen, wobei es am Script selbst nicht liegt.
Ruf Ich es nämlich manuell auf, schickt er es auch nur einmal. Egal wie oft Ich F5 drücke.


----------

